# Michiganders in Montana



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

I had previously posted about our planned trip out west to the Bob Marshall Wilderness in Montana - a trip that I had been preparing for for 8 months. I had grand plans to share pics and stories of our elk and mule deer kills but alas, we got the big skunk. 

 The whole thing kind of took the wind out of our sails for the fall . I mean after preparing as hard as I did (lost 40 pounds) and it being the non stop topic of conversation with about everyone at the gun shop/gym/home/church, I guess it was a little embarrassing to have it turn out to be such a flop, harvest wise. The devastation that can be wrought by wolves cannot be overstated !!!! 

 That being said, it was a great trip with a great friend. All the things that could be humanly controlled were fantastic. 

 The trip was a ten day trip, by horseback, into the wilderness of Montana for a rifle rut hunt for Elk and Mule Deer with Montana Back Country Outfitters. I had done my due diligence in researching the outfitter noting that two years prior (2012) the group that went into this camp harvested three bulls and four bucks out of six guys -( a thread detailing there experience can be found here, http://hunting-washington.com/smf/index.php/topic,106774.0.html ). 

 Having had no experience with mountain hunting and being concerned over the affects of altitude, we left a couple of days early with the intent of grouse hunting in the mountains, at slightly lower elevations than we would be elk/deer hunting, to get ourselves acclimated. 

 Beautiful weather and scenery and a little success:

http://www.**************/albums/Dale-Stevenson/DSCF0464.jpg 
After a couple of days of grousing, we met up with the outfitter at the trailhead and prepped for the 32 mile ride to the Lone Butte camp. 

 The gang: 
 Brad, "Little" Steve, Carl, Me, Glen, "Big" Steve and Terry 

http://www.**************/albums/Dale-Stevenson/DSCF0476.jpg


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

We are all smiles at the start but after 12 hours, the last 2 in the dark, along some narrow mountain trails, we were wiped out. I was thankful that I had prepped for the ride not only by getting up on a horse prior to the trip but by spending several months on the "crotch" machine at the gym. This kept me from being debilitated by the ride and I suffered no ill affects from being aboard "CrackerJack"

Terry aboard "Ernie" :
http://www.**************/albums/Dale-Stevenson/DSCF0475.jpg


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Upon arrival, we made our way to our cots for some sleep before being awakened at O dark thirty. The accommodations were comfortable as we slept in the end of the tent with the wood stove - the "Honolulu" room. 
http://www.**************/albums/Dale-Stevenson/DSCF0529.jpg





And there was plenty of food prepared by our cook, "Mo" and served in the food tent: 

http://www.**************/albums/Dale-Stevenson/DSCF0019.jpg


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

And now it was time to head out hunting: 
http://www.**************/albums/Dale-Stevenson/DSCF0487.jpg

There was little sign of game, much to the http://www.**************/appiesboard/images/smiles/surprise.gif of our guide, Ron, as he had been successfully guiding out of this camp for 5 years. We were hopeful: 
http://www.**************/albums/Dale-Stevenson/DSCF0508.jpg


But there were way more sign of grizzlies and wolves:

http://www.**************/albums/Dale-Stevenson/grizz_and_wolf_2.jpg


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

We hunted hard for 8 days through every type of weather imaginable - from sunny and 75 to snowy and low 20's. 
http://www.**************/albums/Dale-Stevenson/DSCF0516.jpg


 


And the scenery was breathtaking - and a little scary: 
http://www.**************/albums/Dale-Stevenson/DSCF0517.jpg
 

Most of the time we were on foot with our longest hike being 7 miles to spike out away from the main camp. We did use the animals one day near the end of the hunt to try and extend out away to a different area as we had yet to encounter an elk. 
http://www.**************/albums/Dale-Stevenson/DSCF0522.jpg


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

But, alas, despite our best efforts, success was not in the cards. Out of seven hunters and 4 guides, not one elk was spotted nor was a single bugle heard. The presence of wolves has turned the elk silent. Case in point - the guides would use locator bugles in an attempt to find the elk. On one such attempt, the bugle was answered by four wolves, one on each corner surrounding the caller. 

We did see a number of mule deer and Little Steve scored on one, the only guy in camp to harvest anything. 
http://www.**************/albums/Dale-Stevenson/DSCF0052.jpg









So my elk, deer and wolf tag went unfilled. I could have purchased a black bear tag over the counter but chose not to. But wouldn't you know it, the fourth day of the trip I had a 350 black bear standing at 60 yards staring at us trying to figure out what we were. We stared at each other for 15 minutes before he slowly ambled off. 

 For the fisherman, there were crystal clear streams loaded with cutthroat trout and two of the guys took a day chasing them. During their fishing excursion, the did have a grizzly stomp through the brush and woof at them. The area was promptly vacated. They did bring back 50+ trout which we promptly consumed for supper that night.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

It was beautiful country and on the last morning we were greeted by this: 
http://www.**************/albums/Dale-Stevenson/DSCF0533.jpg




So we said goodbye: 

http://www.**************/albums/Dale-Stevenson/DSCF0027.jpg


And prepared to head home. It is hard to comprehend the logistics it takes to make something like this happen. *Everything* has to be brought in and subsequently taken out. I think there was a total of 21 animals - a combination of mules and horses - needed to get us in and out. 
http://www.**************/albums/Dale-Stevenson/DSCF0054.jpg


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

In summary, I was glad that I had this opportunity as I don't think physically there are to many more in my future (I turned 59 on the trip). It was the most physically demanding hunt that I have ever been on and one that I am not likely to repeat. 

 Because of the remoteness, the elements and the terrain, I truly have a deep appreciation for our outfitter and our guides. They worked incredibly hard and are some of the toughest @#!'s you will run across - true mountain men. 

 Thankful for the opportunity, glad to be home and I'll always have my $5,000 grouse to keep me company (he's at the taxidermist) http://www.**************/appiesboard/images/smiles/icon_lol.gif

http://www.**************/albums/Dale-Stevenson/2014_09_23_13_33_03_268.jpg


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Elk hunting is hard, the average overall success rate in most States and units is less than 20%. at-least you had a good time and great experience.
in 28 years of Elk hunting DIY and a few guided hunts, I have come home empty handed more times than not.
5 years ago or more the area you hunted was 1 of the best in MT, but as you said, the Wolves have devastated it.
And at 59, you have a lot of good years left to Elk hunt, you just need to pick a easier area to hunt.
The Bob is a very difficult area to hunt.
I think to enjoy Elk hunting, you have to look at it as the experience of the hunt, and getting to spend time in Gods country. getting a Elk is just a bonus IMO.

Kevin


----------



## MAP1 (Oct 3, 2010)

What a bummer!!!! I know wolves are hard on elk since they are herd animals, I'm surprised the mulies were devastated also... The outfitter shouldn't be taking hunters if that's the case.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

All of that aside, congrats on the weight loss! It will pay off when chasing eyes and ducks


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow, I feel terrible for you!!! I know that's why it's called hunting and all that but come on??? That outfitter isn't doing his job if he doesn't even know that ALL the elk are gone from an area!!!:rant:


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Millbs - I am reluctant to take the outfitter to task as they have been very successful out of this camp for a number of years. And the fact that Elk move such great distances and aren't bound to specific areas as much as deer are.

This camp is 32 miles back into the Bob Marshall Wilderness - which is a 11 to 12 hour horseback ride. They start hauling the camp back in in August and there is no just up and moving it once the dearth of game is discovered.

But I would point blank tell them that I would not go back in their again and that to take customers back to that camp next year or until the wolf problem has been alleviated would be malfeasance. 

It was tough luck for us but everyone associated with the outfitter worked very hard on our behalf.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

The guides job is to show you game. IMHO.

Good hunting.


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

I feel your pain...

Goto Alberta, Scat, or BC...Had same kinda bad experience in AZ. Elk hunting. 6 years to get a tag and 7K invested...Too many tags sold, too many hunters, not enought game very few oppertunitys. Thought I was on a Jack Rabbit hunt for the first 5 days. Had a shooting oppertunty on the 6th. day. The only bull we seen 250-280 class I had a 400 yard shot ( I missed)..Glad I had a shot but 400 yards isn't a easy shot for a bowhunter / Mi. firearm Deer hunter where a long shot is 200 yards. I shot a 4"-6" group at 200 yds. prior to my trip 2"-3" at 100 yds.The US States are greedy for tag money. Quality of your hunt means nothing 0 to that state..I've had MANY great hunts in Canada with lots of game and will never ever pay to hunt with a outfitter in the US again after AZ...Unless it's A all private very large ranch and thats usualy big bucks and easier hunts but still no garenteed bull .... A New Mexico Ranch or CANADA will be my next Elk hunt..I'll guess I'll have 20 K into a Bull Elk before one will be on the wall.. The Bull I missed was not a rag horn and would have looked great on my wall but was far from what AZ. Bulls are suppose to be.. 1 Bull seen in a week of marching and glassing isn't my idea of a good quality hunt...1/4 of the problem was the guide the other 3/4 was a overall lack of game due to overhunting.. The guide wasn't bad once we found a animal to shoot at..


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Glad you enjoyed the trip, got you out and in a new corner of the globe. Nice pics. The bummer is you didn't even get to see Elk. Getting skunked happens to the best of us sooner or later. I hunted Bull Mountain down by Whitehall MT a few years ago, also got skunked on the Elk.


----------



## bobleetd (Jan 17, 2004)

Interesting to hear about your hunt in the Bob. Sorry to hear the hunting was so poor. I worked in MT for the U.S. Forest Service in 2012. Spent most of my time on the Lewis and Clark National Forest but got into the Bob out of several different trail heads (Benchmark, Gibson Reservoir, Blackleaf, West Fork of the Teton and Swift Dam). Elk numbers were in good shape when I was there but the whitetails (yes whitetails) were beginning to show the effects of wolf predation in the Sun River drainages where they wintered. You were farther into the Wilderness than I ever got, Indian Point being my farthest. I did all my work by hiking in - up to 17 miles in one day. Only made two horse/mule pack-in trips but they were an experience I'll never forget. The size of the wolf tracks I saw in there were astounding. It was interesting to hike in country where there were Grizzleys you had to be constantly aware of. If you blundered into an unexpected encounter you could easily end up dead. I wasn't convinced of the effectiveness of the bear spray I carried but fortunately never had to use it. I did see Grizzleys on a couple of occasions. I lived in Choteau and worked in the mountains of the Rocky Mountain Front every day. Some of the most beautiful country I've ever seen!


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Did the horse riding elk hunting thing in Idaho, to this day I'd sell every horse in America to France so they can eat horse steaks. I also rode during the summer to try and get used to the saddle. Ugh, never again.
Looks like you had a good time, congrats.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol: - Yah, the horse back riding was definitely an experience and the 12 hour duration was daunting. That being said, my mule - "cracker jack" - was a steady ride.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I've got a trip out to MT to call coyotes on my "bucket list." Montana has the most beautiful (and most valuable) coyotes in North America. Did you see any or hear any howling?


----------

